# Will this work??



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

My buddie went and spent 50 bucks at walmart for a 500g kiddy pool that were turning into a breeding pool for oscars. Im just curious has anyone ever tried this and will it work holding up wise? well heres some pics let me know what yall think.


----------



## Mkhira78 (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont see any filtration or O2 source. I dont think it will work.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Uhm, Anyone ever yell you oscars like to jump?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

You will need at least 10 filters. somewhere... and something to break the surface for O2. What are the other fish in there? Oh, and use a good dechlorinator. get about 3 small bottles of nova aqua. It will also add good bacteria. But yeah what all fish are in there now?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like the begining of a cool project...

I would leave leave the water level 10~12" below the the very top of the walls... I have a 300 gal Rubbermaid which I leave at least 6", usually a little more, below the rim... Even then I've had Oscars jump out.

Keep in mind fish usually jump out of the tank when A) they are being chased and jump as an escape route, this tank has plenty of other directions to go... or B) The tank is small, the fish is bored, curious, and wants to see what's "over there". I think a tank this size should have enough other options...

It would be great if you could could put some mature media in there to help the cycle get started. In the mean time remember there is a little under 500 gallons being used to dilute the waste... don't under estimate the power of 500 gallons of dilution... I'm assuming your not going to overstock this thing from day one...

I would say the key to success is the thickness of the walls... if the fish or the owner don't pop them... it will probably be a really fun tank... if you do pop it then downsize to the 300 gal Rubbermaid... I would think the 8' round would hold considerably more options than a 5.5' round though...


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you know the brand?

Some of these pools will break easily...and you basements flooded. It wouldn't hurt to lay some pond liner over it if you could.

It'll be cool when it's done!

Art


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

we have a lfs here that has about a 200g open top tank with water to the brim and about 5 full grown oscars in there and dont have any problems out of them jumping out... not to say it doesnt happen because I know it does. but just to say its probably unlikely. and the water level is 6" to 7" below the top as you see there. so if there clearing 6-7 inches then we will just have to risk it. I added some Bio-Spira in there to help kick start the cycle. those other fish in there are rosy red feeders. we were going to try and cycle the tank with them but didnt think 30 feeders would produce enough waste to cycle a 500g so we just decided to go ahead and cycle it with the oscars (hope that doesnt offend anyone. they will be ok *** done it many times) as far as the pool filtration goes i know we will probably have to go bigger on the filter because the one it came with was probably just minimal filtration for what it was suppost to be used for. So we were thinking about getting a Bioforce 500. heres some more pics of the pool with the filter and what type of pool it is. let me know if its the kind that tears eaisly Aretmis. well thx again guys


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Artemis*


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm. Not sure.

You could always avoid jumping oscars with netting on the top...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a BioForce 2000 that I run on my 300 gal Rubbermaid... I've run my at 1800 gph with no problems... at 2400 gph the backpressure started causing minor issues (but a minor leak is a major problem).

How many Oscars do you hope to keep in here?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

You are going to need a sandy-course substrate on the bottom for breeding. And some pieces of slate and other rocks in there. No plecos if you are breeding they will suck up the eggs (no lie) and you will need a temp around 83 when ready for breeding.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I wanted to start out with about 10 babies and just find two pair and get rid of the rest. i dont know if one pair will eat the other pairs fry or not?? but we just wanted to try and breed some oscars or just make it a big CA/SA pool. I have a 150g with a pair of texas' pair of JDs and pair of GTs. I wanted to just throw all those guys in there with one or two big oscars (pairs or not) because i want to use my 150g for my africans that are outgrowing my 55g. so i dunno i guess we will just see where this project goes. and i know pleco are egg eaters but my Texas' and JDs' have both bread in my 150g with my 7" pleco in there and they were fine. but i would assume it is because there alot more aggressive when it comes to there fry and the oscars might not guard them as well. so ill take that pleco out. well if yall have anymore advice just let me know. i will keep yall posted on the rest. thx guys


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

So it sounds to me like you want to keep pairsâ€¦ but your not necessarily interested in keeping large quantities of offspringâ€¦ If this is the case then I think the 8â€™ round with 4 or so pairs of Cichlids (Oscars, JD, Texas, GT) and a few non-paired Cichlids would work well.

I had two Oscars in the 6â€™ round spawn several times and there was plenty of space for the other 10 or so fish to exist peacefully. The difference in area between a 6â€™ round and an 8â€™ round is significantâ€¦


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

> my Texas' and JDs' have both bread in my 150g with my 7" pleco in there and they were fine. but i would assume it is because there alot more aggressive when it comes to there fry and the oscars might not guard them as well. so ill take that pleco out.


cycling the pool with oscars didn't offend me much but this one did! :lol: 
my oscars fight to death on guarding their fry. 
anyway, its better to take the pleco out!


----------



## FishJunki (Jul 20, 2008)

How's he heating it?


----------

